# My new tap handles!



## welly2 (17/6/16)

Finally finished them off.






Bought some table legs from Bunnings, cut them down, sanded and then stained them with a satin walnut finish. Few coats of that and then bought these threaded inserts from ebay.




Pleased with the results! I might try my hand at making a few other tap handles as I've got loads of these inserts.


----------



## Rambo (17/6/16)

Looks great, mind sharing a link to where you got the inserts from. Would like to do something similar soon.


----------



## welly2 (17/6/16)

Rambo said:


> Looks great, mind sharing a link to where you got the inserts from. Would like to do something similar soon.


Got them from eBay, specifically:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161695437494

They're the 3/8" ones.


----------



## welly2 (20/6/16)

So they're working, as they should do, but noticed the snaplock (I think that's what it's called) connector from the tap to the font is a bit loose. It doesn't leak but it's got more play in it than I'd like and this has been aggravated by the tap handles being a bit heavier than the old plastic ones. Not sure what to do about that.


----------

